# Canon Lowers Full-Year Profit Outlook On Weak Camera Sales -- Update



## lilmsmaggie (Oct 24, 2013)

Interesting read:

http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20131024-704292.html


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 24, 2013)

Sadly, as most of us around here know, SLRs are expensive and when times are hard, they can be a luxury item. I would like to take credit for a portion of this year's sales with my 24-70 II, 70-200 II and 300 II, among other Canon purchases, though. ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 24, 2013)

We are going to see some big discounts in November on all but the big white lenses, probably even the D1 X.


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Oct 24, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> We are going to see some big discounts in November on all but the big white lenses, probably even the D1 X.




+1 Now that's what I'm talk'n about


----------

